# WoW + Laptop = Perfomence Probleme?



## Átho (10. November 2006)

Leibe buffed.de-Community, Leibes buffed.de-Team,

ich bin mir sicher das meine Frage eigentlich ins WoW Technik gehört und garantiert auch einige Einträge hier und da schon existieren (ein bisschen faul zum suchen), aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir besser helfen.
Ich spiele WoW mit einem Laptop...
Ich habe keine Probleme mit Lags..., aber Probleme mit der Perfomence. Ein ständiges ruckeln, es ist kein fließendes spielen möglich, manchmal friert das ganze System für eine halbe Minute ein, wobei das Spiel selbst weiter geht. Besonders schlimm wird es bei Anhäufung von mehreren Spielern. Sprich z.B. vorm Beginn einer AV Schlacht wo gleich 40 Mann auf einem Fleck stehen. 
Bei Einem Raid ist es gerado so machbar...., aber auch nicht schön....

Dabei erfüllt mein Laptop die empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen.

AMD Sempron 3000+ (1,8 Ghz)
1GB Arbeitspeicher
ATI Radeon x200m (shared)
 Ja ich weiß, keine Highend - Maschine, aber man kann mit dieser hervorragend Spiele wie NfS Most Wanted & Co spielen.

Die CPU - Auslastung ist fast ständig bei 100%, der Arbeitsspeicher ca. bei 500MB +/- 100MB.

Liegen meine "Ruckel und Anti-Fließend spielen"- Probleme vielleicht an der CPU oder an der schlechten Grafikkarte?
An der Latenz kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen, denn diese liegt zwichen 80 - 180, und auch an einem Anderen Standord (bei einem Freund der dieses Problem nicht hat, und Fließend spielen kann aber *nur* 512 MB RAM und nen Celeron mit ca. 2Ghz und ner Radeon 9250) gibt es keine Latenzprobleme.


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...., denn  für ein maximalen Spielspaß muss auch das Spiel wie geschmiert laufen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Átho

PS: Ein Treiberupdate hab ich schon gefahren….., hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## kanly (11. November 2006)

> 1GB Arbeitspeicher
> ATI Radeon x200m (shared)



sharde memory is immer bissel ehmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast 1 GB dafür gehn sagen wir mal 300 fürs Windoof drauf je nach dem was alles so läuft/auf dem system ist

Die Grafik bedient sich auch noch aus dem hauptspecher (deshlab halt shared) 

Der arbeitsspeicher muss also win /wow / und graka versorgen also 3 zugriffs sachen statt 2 also = langsammer weil muss ja alles über den selben weg 

Und schluss endlich weiss ich nicht wie leistungsfähig son schlepptop grafik chipsatzt ist 



> Besonders schlimm wird es bei Anhäufung von mehreren Spielern.



Vor allem das klingt danach das dein schleppy beim nachladend er rüstungs texturen ins schwimmen gerät.



> *nur* 512 MB RAM und nen Celeron mit ca. 2Ghz und ner Radeon 9250)



Die cpu reicht , die graka is auch noch ausreichen und benutz halt ihren speicher nur selber und direkt auf der graka also kein umweg graka>arbeitspeicher>graka sonder alles auf der karte 

Speielen auf laptop erfordert halt ziehmlich dieckn schleppy 

Gleiche leistnd auf normalem und laptop laptop doppelt so teuer 

Kurz und kanpp ja die graka ist schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Átho (11. November 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort, da muss ich mir wohl oder übel nen Stand-Pc Zusammenstellen....,
oder lässt sich da wirklich nichts mehr rauskitzeln?

mfg


----------



## hurb (11. November 2006)

So, solch einen Thread gabs schonmal...

Da hab ich ausfürhlich meine Meinung gepostet:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1986

Kurz: Ja Stand PC!


----------



## kanly (11. November 2006)

Najo klein wenig wird drin sein aber 100% ok wird das glaub ich nicht

was so hilft :

Platte defragmentieren (win eigenbau reicht)

die win reg saubermachen z.b mit :RegCleaner 

Omega Treiber -> leistung (wenns passende für dein teil gibt)

Keine sinnlosen kram mit laufen lassen (drucker tools icq msn scaner winamp was sich halt so unten rechts neben der uhr ansammelt)

im Treiber alles auf leitung stellen (sieht man aber schon)

V-sync aus 

In der Auflösung soweit runter gehn wie du nervlich verkraftest

sichtweite auch runter (in wow options) 

mal testen die auflösungen mit 16/24/32 bit manche karten können z.b 24 oder 32 nicht so wirklich unbrechen sich einen ab 

Hoffe es hilft so etwas


----------



## crazybeelze (12. November 2006)

Also ich Spiele WOW nur am Laptop und bin sehr zufrieden damit dasspiel lagt kein bissle und habe noch skype und icq offen.

Das Notebook ist in Intel centrino duo 2,24 ghz 1 gb ram 100 gb platte und ati mobility x1400 mit 512 shared


----------



## Átho (13. November 2006)

Ich Dane euch allen für die Antwort,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und werde das heute mal gleich umsetzten....
Eine Stand-PC alternative hab ich ja schon in aussicht, aber das dauert ja immer ein moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------

